# Fluval Spec V Diary



## iadubber (Oct 5, 2014)

This will be my third planted tank. The first two didn't really come to fruition.

Equipment:
Fluval Spec V
Black Plasti Dip Back Glass
16" Finnex Fugeray Planted+
25w heater
Stock Pump
Seiryu Rock
Flourite
Root Tabs
Excel

Plants:
Anacharis
Various Crypts
Anubias Nana
Java Fern

Animals:
Dragon Scale Betta
Soon: Yellow Shrimp

I was hoping to use wood and rock. The Malaysian wood I got I couldn't get to look right. I didn't have the heart to hack up the wood yet. The water is still a bit cloudy on day two. I'm a bit worried about the light being too powerful. 

IMG_8223 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8221 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8228 by iadubber, on Flickr

Did a mod to cut the flow down a bit for my Dragon Scale Betta since I didn't have any sponge laying around. 

IMG_8229 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Oct 5, 2014)

IMG_8236 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8242 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Very cool set-up! I look forward to seeing it grow in. Are you using Flourish in addition to the root tabs and Excel? Since you have Anubias and Java Ferns I would.

Your betta is very handsome.


----------



## iadubber (Oct 5, 2014)

After working on my DIY CO2 setup I moved some plants around to open up the middle a bit. 

IMG_7969 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7971 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7964 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------

